
Building the initial team for seed stage startups  - peter123
http://andrewchenblog.com/2009/09/14/building-the-initial-team-for-seed-stage-startups/
======
dimas
Most of the points are valid and it is always very important to get quality
people for a seed start up more then any other stage because people is the
most important part of the business where none can be wasted vs. corporate
world. However getting T-shaped people who can carry many hats might not solve
the problems. Most of the time is is hard to find specialist who can do
something else without compromising on what they are expert in(if you do find
one - they tend to be expensive) so I would rather go for specialist
especially if it is tech star up and hire another general; person who can ware
many hats.

